# John Foxe on the typical nature of the Jewish ceremonies



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 31, 2021)

... And this body truly is Christ Jesus, who is also the end & consummation of al the whole Law. In like manner the sacrifices and ceremonies, trimmings and deckings of the old Law, contained in them selves no sound nor permanent matter, but were shadows and forerunners of more excellent graces. For what is he so purblind in this our age, that knoweth not, that God doth not dwell in Temples made by men’s hands? that consciences are not cleansed from sins with the blood of goats & of bulls? But these bloody offerings obtained a certain resemblance only of the true purging of sins. What doth the commandment of the prophet imply, when in your Passover he charged a lamb of a year old, clean & undefiled to be slain by families & tribes? Can your senses be so blockish to think, that so great & effectual operation lurketh in the blood of beasts, as may avail to deliver you from cruel thraldom, & translate you to the land of promise flowing with milk & honey, if there were no cornel of deeper mystery enclosed within the outward shell of the letter? ...

For more, see John Foxe on the typical nature of the Jewish ceremonies.


----------

